# North Florida ARC



## woodson (May 3, 2008)

Does anyone have news on the Open at the NFARC?


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

The Open is still running the first series which is a big quad. I understand that a lot of dogs have handled. The Q had nine dogs called back to the fourth and by now they may have all finished. If anyone has placements, I would love to hear since my baby made it through her first Q and I'm eager to hear how it ends.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

News I got on the Open is that it's a quad with three retired (all hen pheasants). One is thrown mamma-pappa out of the flyer station. About 25% of the dogs are doing it.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Buck Mann said:


> News I got on the Open is that it's a quad with three retired (all hen pheasants). One is thrown mamma-pappa out of the flyer station. About 25% of the dogs are doing it.


That is consistent with what I heard as well. The long retired is thrown near the top of a hill with the gun retiring on an ATV down the far side. Dogs that run over the top of the hill disappear completely. Fog this morning and intermittent rain through the day have added to the difficulty.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

YardleyLabs said:


> The Open is still running the first series which is a big quad. I understand that a lot of dogs have handled. The Q had nine dogs called back to the fourth and by now they may have all finished. If anyone has placements, I would love to hear since my baby made it through her first Q and I'm eager to hear how it ends.


Jeff, too bad you're not down there with her...the photos would be GORGEOUS!!!
I'm anxious to hear Q results, too. One of my club members is down there with her young Golden, running the Q, too. Congrats on going to the 4th! That is a nice acomplishment in itself for a first time out! Lets' hope for colors

Diane


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Diane Brunelle said:


> Jeff, too bad you're not down there with her...the photos would be GORGEOUS!!!
> I'm anxious to hear Q results, too. One of my club members is down there with her young Golden, running the Q, too. Congrats on going to the 4th! That is a nice acomplishment in itself for a first time out! Lets' hope for colors
> 
> Diane


I would love to have flown down but that option disappeared when I broke my leg last weekend. Bummer. It sounds like a challenging trial with a lot of good dogs.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Oh that really is a BUMMER, sorry to hear. Hope you heal quickly!


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

The Open stopped after dog 22 or 23 and will finish the first series in the morning. Relatively few dogs made it through the first series clean. Still hoping someone will post results from the Q.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Jeff...do you know if one of the 9 called back was #17, Arline and "Razzy"? 

Good Luck....with a possible placement! ...and very sorry to hear about your mishap. 

Judy


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Judy Chute said:


> Jeff...do you know if one of the 9 called back was #17, Arline and "Razzy"?
> 
> Good Luck....with a possible placement! ...and very sorry to hear about your mishap.
> 
> Judy


My understanding (from my chair in PA) is that Arline and Razzy went out on the water blind. Sorry.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

....thank you, Jeff. Good Luck to you, though..still!!! 

Judy


----------



## Smackwater (Apr 5, 2004)

Qual Results

1st # 1 Mickey/Lardy
2nd # 21 Lucky/ Curtis
3rd # 3 Bell/ Byers
4th # 2 Misty/ Thompson
RJ # 20 Ghost/Lardy
Jams

#4 Cacher/McDowall
#11 Ranger/Farmer
#16 Henry/Allen


Congradulations to all


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Thank you for posting.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Jeff, 

Congrats on the 4th in the q!

FOM


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

FOM said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Congrats on the 4th in the q!
> 
> FOM



Congratulations, Jeff! ......and, Yardley Labs Ms T-Maxx, "Misty" !!

Judy


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

YardleyLabs said:


> Thank you for posting.


Congratulations, Jeff! Your dog ran an excellent trial. 

Jack


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

junbe said:


> Congratulations, Jeff! Your dog ran an excellent trial.
> 
> Jack


And thank you for judging. It must have been fun juggling the weather.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to all of you!


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Becky Mills said:


> Congratulations to all of you!


What Becky said! 
I was pulling for Hoss, Becky 
Special Congrats to Jeff...Way to go for your first time out!
Diane


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks Diane.
Dr. Jack and Mrs. Dottie had a lovely first series but us pair of senior citizens just couldn't quite manage it. By golly there is always next time.


----------



## 3 black dogs (Jan 31, 2005)

any word on the derby?


----------



## Mike Kennedy (Jan 22, 2008)

Derby results
1st: Rosey/ Bill Thompson
2nd: T-Bone/ Keith Farmer. Congrats Greg and team tremblin earth!!
3rd: Harvey/ Bill Barwick
4th: Ten/ Barbe Radtke
RJ: Tips/ Travis Griffith
Congrats to all.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Yes there is, Becky! I'm glad to see you guys playing!
Diane


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Mike Kennedy said:


> Derby results
> 1st: Rosey/ Bill Thompson
> 2nd: T-Bone/ Keith Farmer. Congrats Greg and team tremblin earth!!
> 3rd: Harvey/ Bill Barwick
> ...


Congrats to all!!!!
Diane


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

No more Open or Am interest?

k g


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Congratulations to Steve Kurlansky and Bill Thompson on Rosie's win.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Am to the 3rd with 14, maybe 15 dogs. Gave partial callbacks with one more dog (Talley, Deuce) to run tomorrow AM.

Recalling from memory (?):

Bovers with 2 dogs 
Didier with 2 dogs (Dude & Stella)
Talley with 1, maybe 1 more
B. Hall 
M. DuBose
W. Purtell
P. Brown
N. Sills
R. Magnusson (maybe 2 dogs)
B. Mann
T. Fait ?

Sorry, I know I'm missing someone but just can't recall from memory & I left my callbacks in the truck.


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Hope Don Bovers is doing well today.

Mary Beth


----------



## Squirm88 (Oct 30, 2008)

Mike Kennedy said:


> Derby results
> 1st: Rosey/ Bill Thompson
> 2nd: T-Bone/ Keith Farmer. Congrats Greg and team tremblin earth!!
> 3rd: Harvey/ Bill Barwick
> ...


Congrats to Keith and T-Bone! Nice job.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

The trial must be over. Does anyone have Am & Open results?

Thanks!!

M


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

All I know is Andy Attar got 1st, 2nd and 4th in the Open but don't know which dogs. And the HUGE news is Pat Boteze got a 3rd with ATTICUS!!!!!!!!! That's a tremendous WAY TO GO YEEHAW!
Um, Pat, I think that means you can't call Atticus Ratticus anymore.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Trial results are posted on EE.......


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> So happy for Yvonne on her great weekend!!!


Wouldn't that be Tallokas?


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Becky Mills said:


> All I know is Andy Attar got 1st, 2nd and 4th in the Open but don't know which dogs. And the HUGE news is Pat Boteze got a 3rd with ATTICUS!!!!!!!!! That's a tremendous WAY TO GO YEEHAW!
> Um, Pat, I think that means you can't call Atticus Ratticus anymore.


Great news. Congratulations Pat.

Paula


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Granddaddy said:


> Trial results are posted on EE.......



Congratulations David on the RJ in the Am!!!

M


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Huge Congratulations!! ....Ali's Georgia Gentleman *** , "Atticus" , and Pat Boteze!

Awesome!  ...I think that's a Pom Poms Away!!

Judy


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Way to go Pat. Pom Pom Hurrays for you and Atticus.

Mary Beth


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Just saw this,...way to go Dave D. with the RJ!

All that hard work and good training is paying off!!!!!


----------

